# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Per cfare arsye duhet te jete optimist nje person qe ka kaluar periudha te errte?

## citrusse

Sic e kam ceke edhe me heret, une kam kaluar  nje periudhe shume te erret ne jete qe zgjati shume vite. Tani kam filluar ta marr veten, por secilen here qe zgjiohem ne mengjes e kam te ngulitur ne mendje se sa mbrapa botes jam, ndihem sikur ta kem thyer kurrizin por tani i kam vene plastike ketij kurrizi. Kam pershtypjen se asnjehere nuk do te jem shuume i lumtur, shume i kenaqur duke mos ia falur vetes se sa i dobet u tregova ne ate periudhe te erret dhe u dorezova duke menduar se u shkaterrova, kur kam mundur te ngritesha qe atehere. Optimizmi qe kam eshte shume artificial dhe kurrsesi te pajtohem me kohen e humbu.
He, pra si thoni? Per cfare arsye duhet te jem une optimist ne jete pas kaq vitesh erresire?

----------


## mia@

Pse mendon se  je mbrapa? Cfare do thone ata shqiptar qe lane punera te mira ne Shqiperi dhe jashte e filluan nga zeroja dhe bene punera nga me te rendomtat? Asnjehere nuk eshte vone. Pse duhet te jesh optimist? Gjersa i ben kete pyetje vetes do te thote qe akoma se  ke lene mbrapa ate periudhe te erret. Me habit fakti qe je mashkull dhe nuk gjen forca te besh dicka per veten tende.  E kemi te veshtire te te ndihmojme nese nuk njohim se cfare periudhe te erret ke kaluar. Ke bere krim? Ke qene ne burg? Jo te gjitha "periudhat e errta" mund te kalohen lehte e te mos lene pasoja. Po kjo varet vetem nga ty sa ke deshire ta lesh prapa ate periudhe te jetes tende.

----------


## s0ni

Sinqerisht ke nevoje per ilace qe te ndihmojne te dalesh nga depresioni qe ende ke.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Në ato çaste të errëta, i them gjithmonë vetes: "Unë i përkas Dritës, ndërsa errësira nuk është për mua!"
Ja, kjo është arsyeja.

----------


## uj me gaz

thjesht harro. dhe ndiej. ler menjane gjithcka te ben te mos ndihesh mire dhe kerko te bukuren. do e gjesh kudo, nese deshiron t'a gjesh. bota fillon e mbaron brenda teje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ROE

Ke problem inferioriteti, nuk ben keq te fillosh ndjehesh ne kete menyre  :ngerdheshje: 


Ne pergjithesi kjo ndjesia e te qenit vetem ne bote, eshte e perzier me nje ndjenje krenare superioriteti, i percmoj njerezit, i shoh te piset, te shemtuar, te paafte, te limaksur, te trashe, meskine. Vetmia ime nuk me tremb, eshte pothuaj olimpike.

----------


## ROE

Nuk je ti prapa botes, bota eshte prapa teje, eshte e qelbur, e piset, e felliqur, e padrejte, injorante ne kulm......sipas meje ke pak ose aspak stime per veten.

----------


## ROE

> Sinqerisht ke nevoje per ilace qe te ndihmojne te dalesh nga depresioni qe ende ke.


Asnje ilac nuk te nxjerr nga depresioni. On the contrary ilacet do ta fundosin edhe me shume ne probleme. Ilaci me i mire eshte te terhiqet mbrapsht dhe mundesisht ta shikoje dhe analizoje problemin ne veten e trete (sikur i ka ndodhur nje tjetri dhe jo atij). Shume shpejt ky problem do zvogelohet aq shume sa ne disa raste do kthehet edhe ne qesharake....ne kuptimin qe po e pa problemin ne Kohen e Shkuar dhe ne Veten e Trete do vije nje kohe qe do thote - Pffff, per kete paskam vuajtur une?!

----------


## Force-Intruder

> He, pra si thoni? Per cfare arsye duhet te jem une optimist ne jete pas kaq vitesh erresire?


Nuk ke asnje arsye. E verteta eshte se ti shpresoje e ne nje fare menyre prisje te vdisje duke e pare vdekjen si shpetim. Por shpetimi nuk erdhi. Tani cdo mengjes, zgjohesh dhe urren veten qe je zgjuar. Do te doje te flije gjumin e perjetshem apo jo?

Me ler te te them dicka ndryshe nga keshillat fallco qe ke per te marre ketu, apo eksperiencat e dhimbshme te atyre te cileve problemin me te madh ne jete kane patur thyerjen e nje thoi. Me ler te behem zeri i vrazhde i se vertetes qe askush nuk ta thote, e as ti nuk ja pranon vetes.

Ti je praktikisht nje zero. Njerezit zgjohen ne mengjes e vijojne jetet e tyre, duke punuar, qeshur, gezuar, jetuar e dashuruar, pa e ditur se ti ekziston. Nese nje mengjes ti nuk do te ishe me fare, askujt jashte nuk do t'i behej vone dhe askush nuk do ta vinte re mungesen tende. Me shume mundesi ata qe te njohin, do te mendonin "shpetuam nga ky". Koha qe cove dem nuk do kthehet me kurre dhe as mos ushqe iluzione te kota. TI NUK KE ASNJE ARSYE PER TE QENE OPTIMIST! As edhe nje ne bote.

Ne fund te fundit, edhe fakti qe ke ardhur ne nje forum te shtrosh nje pyetje si kjo, e di per cfare flet?
Flet per nje njeri te squllet qe kerkon vemendje ne nje vend te tille. Gjeje pak? Lexoji me rradhe postimet edhe shiko se si te kane treguar ose sa te zote jane ata, ose sa i dobet je ti.  Ne kete pike ka dy zgjedhje:

*1*. E lehta... Vrit veten! Mos harxho kohe ne kete forum, por gjej nje menyre ne internet e cila nuk shkakton dhembje dhe eshte efikase. 
Nese ke ndermend ta besh, sigurohu ta besh sakte, perndryshe ka rrezik te mbetesh i gjymtuar edhe atehere nuk do kesh mundesi ta provosh as per here te dyte.

*2*. E veshtira.... Vazhdo te jetosh! Ketu ka nje hile te vogel. Ti je ne fund te nje pusi 1000 metra te thelle e lart ka vetem pak drite... vetem pak shprese. Ne fund te fundit ti perton te marresh mundimin te ngjitesh, sepse me shume mundesi do rrezohesh prape poshte. Ndoshta ke edhe te drejte.
Pooooor... mos harro se kur ke prekur fundin, nuk ke ku shkon me poshte. Prandaj ne kete pike, cdo gje qe ben mund te jete vetem per perpjete. 
Mos degjo asnje ze te brendshem a te jashtem qe te thote "e kote". Rinis gjithcka ngadale nga fillimi, nuk ka rendesi se si e se ku. Mos harro qe je gjithmone ne fund te pusit. Me poshte... nuk ka. 

Pasi te lexosh kete postim, vendos qe eshte koha qe te ndalesh se qurravituri e kerkuari vemendje ne forume te mbushura me kafshe te pandjeshme si une. 
Mbylle faqen, dhe guxo te kapesh timonin e anijes se jetes qe e ke lene te lire me shprese te perplasesh ne ndonje shkemb. Merr kontrollin. 
Ose behu trim edhe na kurse te gjitheve ca oksigjen!

----------


## uj me gaz

ti vete je arsyeja...  :buzeqeshje:  jeta eshte e bukur...  :buzeqeshje:  dhe llogjika shpeshhere teper e panevojshme...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Na lodhe me keto tema citrusse. Flet per vuajtje e blahblah por nuk na jep asgje konkrete se cfare ke kaluar ne jete. Edhe psikologu nuk te ndihmon dot me keshilla po s'ju hape lol, e ti pret ta heqim ne deshperimin e te te kthejme optimizmin? Ti po na fut neve deshperimin, ufffaaa! Ndonje teme me te kendshme a mund te na hapesh?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

"tomorrow is a new day"

----------


## maryp

nese periudha e erret ka kaluar atehere do te thote qe je optimist per faktin qe kaloi dhe tani e sheh jeten me sy tjeter.
nese nuk ka kaluar, ske arsye per te qene optimist se sado qe te mundohesh  nuk do gjesh arsye te vlefshme sepse je ne nje faze totalisht negative.por mos ndalo se kerkuari arsyet sepse eshte pikerisht kerkimi qe do te beje ta kalosh kete faze
arsyet mund ti gjesh vetem tek vetja, askush ste ndihmon dot. ndihma me e mire per veten tende je ti.

----------


## PINK

Per cfare arsye????? Njeriu vec 1 jete ka! A ka arsye me te Madhe se kjo per te jetuar jeten si ti vij?!

----------


## INFINITY©

> Nuk ke asnje arsye. E verteta eshte se ti shpresoje e ne nje fare menyre prisje te vdisje duke e pare vdekjen si shpetim. Por shpetimi nuk erdhi. Tani cdo mengjes, zgjohesh dhe urren veten qe je zgjuar. Do te doje te flije gjumin e perjetshem apo jo?
> 
> Ti je praktikisht nje zero. Njerezit zgjohen ne mengjes e vijojne jetet e tyre, duke punuar, qeshur, gezuar, jetuar e dashuruar, pa e ditur se ti ekziston. Nese nje mengjes ti nuk do te ishe me fare, askujt jashte nuk do t'i behej vone dhe askush nuk do ta vinte re mungesen tende. Me shume mundesi ata qe te njohin, do te mendonin "shpetuam nga ky". Koha qe cove dem nuk do kthehet me kurre dhe as mos ushqe iluzione te kota. TI NUK KE ASNJE ARSYE PER TE QENE OPTIMIST! As edhe nje ne bote.
> 
> *1*. E lehta... Vrit veten! Mos harxho kohe ne kete forum, por gjej nje menyre ne internet e cila nuk shkakton dhembje dhe eshte efikase. 
> Nese ke ndermend ta besh, sigurohu ta besh sakte, perndryshe ka rrezik te mbetesh i gjymtuar edhe atehere nuk do kesh mundesi ta provosh as per here te dyte.


John Doe _(on the phone)_ - Hello!!!
Operator - Suicide Prevention, *please hold*!

lol

----------


## shigjeta

> Sic e kam ceke edhe me heret, une kam kaluar  nje periudhe shume te erret ne jete qe zgjati shume vite. Tani kam filluar ta marr veten, por secilen here qe zgjiohem ne mengjes e kam te ngulitur ne mendje se sa mbrapa botes jam, ndihem sikur ta kem thyer kurrizin por tani i kam vene plastike ketij kurrizi. Kam pershtypjen se asnjehere nuk do te jem shuume i lumtur, shume i kenaqur duke mos ia falur vetes se sa i dobet u tregova ne ate periudhe te erret dhe u dorezova duke menduar se u shkaterrova, kur kam mundur te ngritesha qe atehere. Optimizmi qe kam eshte shume artificial dhe kurrsesi te pajtohem me kohen e humbu.
> He, pra si thoni? Per cfare arsye duhet te jem une optimist ne jete pas kaq vitesh erresire?


"Koha e humbur" i perket kohes se shkuar, te cilen nuk e ndryshojme dot. Te ardhmen mund ta "kontrollojme" pjeserisht. Ajo qe kemi ne dore eshte e tashmja. Njeriu duhet te vleresoj ato qe ka dhe mbi te gjitha te jete i sinqert me veten. Vetem kur njeriu e pranon realisht ku eshte dhe çfare vertete do, mund te gjej gjene qe e ben optimist.

----------


## angmokio

> Sic e kam ceke edhe me heret, une kam kaluar  nje periudhe shume te erret ne jete qe zgjati shume vite. Tani kam filluar ta marr veten, por secilen here qe zgjiohem ne mengjes e kam te ngulitur ne mendje se sa mbrapa botes jam, ndihem sikur ta kem thyer kurrizin por tani i kam vene plastike ketij kurrizi. Kam pershtypjen se asnjehere nuk do te jem shuume i lumtur, shume i kenaqur duke mos ia falur vetes se sa i dobet u tregova ne ate periudhe te erret dhe u dorezova duke menduar se u shkaterrova, kur kam mundur te ngritesha qe atehere. Optimizmi qe kam eshte shume artificial dhe kurrsesi te pajtohem me kohen e humbu.
> He, pra si thoni? Per cfare arsye duhet te jem une optimist ne jete pas kaq vitesh erresire?


Mire te tha dhe mia@ tregohu pak me i qarte qe te dime se si te keshillojme. Periudhe e erret mund te quhet , burgu, prostitucioni, droga, etj, dhe prej seciles prej ketyre shkaqeve ka keshilla apo trajtime te vecanta ndaj te keshilloj te jesh pak me i qarte.

----------


## citrusse

> Nuk ke asnje arsye. E verteta eshte se ti shpresoje e ne nje fare menyre prisje te vdisje duke e pare vdekjen si shpetim. Por shpetimi nuk erdhi. Tani cdo mengjes, zgjohesh dhe urren veten qe je zgjuar. Do te doje te flije gjumin e perjetshem apo jo?
> 
> Me ler te te them dicka ndryshe nga keshillat fallco qe ke per te marre ketu, apo eksperiencat e dhimbshme te atyre te cileve problemin me te madh ne jete kane patur thyerjen e nje thoi. Me ler te behem zeri i vrazhde i se vertetes qe askush nuk ta thote, e as ti nuk ja pranon vetes.
> 
> Ti je praktikisht nje zero. Njerezit zgjohen ne mengjes e vijojne jetet e tyre, duke punuar, qeshur, gezuar, jetuar e dashuruar, pa e ditur se ti ekziston. Nese nje mengjes ti nuk do te ishe me fare, askujt jashte nuk do t'i behej vone dhe askush nuk do ta vinte re mungesen tende. Me shume mundesi ata qe te njohin, do te mendonin "shpetuam nga ky". Koha qe cove dem nuk do kthehet me kurre dhe as mos ushqe iluzione te kota. TI NUK KE ASNJE ARSYE PER TE QENE OPTIMIST! As edhe nje ne bote.
> 
> Ne fund te fundit, edhe fakti qe ke ardhur ne nje forum te shtrosh nje pyetje si kjo, e di per cfare flet?
> Flet per nje njeri te squllet qe kerkon vemendje ne nje vend te tille. Gjeje pak? Lexoji me rradhe postimet edhe shiko se si te kane treguar ose sa te zote jane ata, ose sa i dobet je ti.  Ne kete pike ka dy zgjedhje:
> 
> ...


Sa me keqardhje te te them qe ke gjetur vendin e gabuar ku mund te dukesh si i ditur, krenar etj., etj. Te lexova me vemendje dhe me beso qe nuk me bere te mendoj qe ato qe ke shkrua ti jane te verteta, perderisa i ke veshur me fasaden e njeriut te 'ditur', perderisa i ke thene sepse je munduar ne maksimum ta besh rolin e krenarit, gje qe nuk te shkoka! Me vjen keq qe paske bere perzgjedhjen nga pjese te filmave qe nuk kane te bejne me asgje qe do t'i pergjigjej saj qe kam shkruar une. 
Dale te te them dicka, une nuk bej pjese ne mesin e njerezve qe jane te harruar dhe qe nuk do ta verenin mungesen tinme po te vdisja. Madje shume njerez jane merzitur shume qe kam perfunduar ashtu si kam perfunduar, perderisa te tjeret e shijojne renien time, gje qe tregon se jam i verejtshem apo jo?
Kaq!

----------


## mia@

> Dale te te them dicka, une nuk bej pjese ne mesin e njerezve qe jane te harruar dhe qe nuk do ta verenin mungesen tinme po te vdisja. Madje shume njerez jane merzitur shume qe kam perfunduar ashtu si kam perfunduar, perderisa te tjeret e shijojne renien time, gje qe tregon se jam i verejtshem apo jo?
> Kaq!


Shume bukur e ke shkruar.
Kjo nuk te mjafton per te qene optimist?

----------


## stern

> Na lodhe me keto tema citrusse. Flet per vuajtje e blahblah por nuk na jep asgje konkrete se cfare ke kaluar ne jete. Edhe psikologu nuk te ndihmon dot me keshilla po s'ju hape lol, e ti pret ta heqim ne deshperimin e te te kthejme optimizmin? Ti po na fut neve deshperimin, ufffaaa! Ndonje teme me te kendshme a mund te na hapesh?


*  dhe serisht*

----------

